# travailler dans un/le / en / au laboratoire - préposition



## meltem

On dit "travailler dans un laboratoire" ou "en laboratoire" ou autre?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ça dépend. Les deux sont possibles. Quel contexte ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

On peut dire les deux ... avec peut-être une nuance :
Si on dit "je travaille dans un laboratoire" on donne une information sur son secteur d'activité.
Si on dit "je travaille en laboratoire", c'est soit pour ajouter une précision au métier exercé (ex. je suis pharmacien(ne), mais je travaille en laboratoire - pas dans une pharmacie) soit pour spécifier des conditions de travail particulières.

À mon avis, au moins ...


----------



## Rpkx

"en" = "dans le" tout simplement.
On pourrait aussi dire "au" laboratoire, en insistant moins sur le fait qu'on est à l'intérieur du local.
Mais on dira, je vais "au" laboratoire, parce qu'il y a déplacement.


----------



## meltem

Je me suis totalement embrouillée par les reponses. Je ne sais plus le quel utiliser.
Mon context est:
J'ai effectué un stage ......laboratoire chez x compagnie.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Alors, si tu dis "en" c'est parfait.


----------



## Rpkx

Tu étais à l'intérieur du labo, donc "en" pour "dans le" laboratoire.
Mais si tu t'y rends, c'est "je vais vers le laboratoire", ou "au laboratoire ...".

Ce sont des formes contractées:
au = à le (direction et temps) [au labo, au printemps, au lieu de, ...]
en = dans le (lieu) ou pendant le (temps) D'où, en labo et en hiver
du = de le
dont = de qui, duquel,

Et quand on hésite, on tourne la phrase autrement.
@+


----------



## meltem

Ahh, super! Je l'ai compris maintenant.
Mais "en" remplace "dans le", donc ce n'est jamais possible de dire "dans le lab"?


----------



## Rpkx

Tu auras souvent le choix.
Je travaille en labo de chimie ou dans le labo de chimie ou au labo de chimie. Mais on ne dira jamais "à le labo".


----------



## meltem

Mais tu viens de dire que si on est a l'interieur du lab, on n'utilise pas "au". On travaille a l'interieur...


----------



## Rpkx

Ce sont des nuances parfois difficiles à saisir pour un étranger.
Je suis dans le labo ou en labo, au labo, c'est la même chose.

Mais quand il y a mouvement, c'est tout différent. Il faudra dire je vais "au labo".

J'arrête sinon je vais t'embrouiller complètement.


----------



## Agnès E.

Mmm... je pense que j'utiliserais en labo par opposition à un autre lieu. Quelques exemples d'utilisation :

- Tu travailles *en labo* ou sur le terrain ?
- Non non, seulement en labo. C'est Untel qui va récolter les échantillons sur le terrain, il me les apporte et on les analyse ensemble.

- T'as trouvé du travail ? waou, super ! où ça ?
- Oh, *dans un labo* qui fait de la recherche sur certaines maladies génétiques. Tu connais peut-être, c'est XXX Lab.

- Tu viens boire un pot après le boulot ?
- Non, je peux pas, je dois rester *au labo* finir une analyse. Demain, je pense que je pourrai venir, mais pas ce soir.

- Ecoute, je dois me lever tôt demain matin : faut que je file *au labo* faire une analyse de sang à jeun avant le boulot.
- Pas de problème, mais ne me réveille pas, hein !


----------



## Maveriiick

Salut, 

moi qui travaille *dans un labo* de chimie, je suis tout à fait d'accord avec les explications d'Agnès E.


----------



## meltem

Oui, je pense j'ai commencé à comprendre enfin grâce aux dernières explications. Mais, pas complètement. Pourquoi alors qu'on dit travailler en labo, on dit trouver un travaille dans un labo? Mais j'ai compris très bien l'usage de "au".


----------



## itka

Dire "travailler en labo", c'est parler d'une manière de travailler... cela fait référence au "comment" plus qu'au "où", il me semble...
De la même façon, on dit : travailler en usine, travailler en atelier...(mais ça ne marche pas pour : le bureau, le magasin... )

*en* fait souvent référence à la *manière *: travailler en free-lance (en indépendant), travailler en binôme (à deux), travailler en brigade (selon un horaire de brigade)...

Tandis que travailler "dans un labo" précise bien l'endroit.
De même, on aura : travailler dans un bureau, dans un magasin...on peut dire aussi "dans une usine" ou "dans un atelier" si l'on veut indiquer le lieu où l'on travaille.

Mais, (c'est vraiment une question compliquée que je te livre comme elle me vient), on peut rencontrer également :
"travailler dans la couture" "...dans l'alimentation" "...dans le commerce", etc... et là, on est bien à l'intérieur, mais il s'agit d'un domaine abstrait.

Toi, si j'ai bien compris, tu travailles dans la chimie...en labo.


----------



## Gemmenita

Rpkx said:


> Je travaille *en *labo de chimie ou *dans le* labo de chimie ou *au *labo de chimie.





Maveriiick said:


> moi qui travaille *dans un labo* de chimie, je suis tout à fait d'accord avec les explications d'Agnès E.


Bonjour à tous,

Et si on voulait ajouter la localisation de ce laboratoire, les quatre formes seraient encore correctes ?

- Je travaille *au/dans le/en/ dans un* laboratoire de chimie _à l'institut Michelet._

Merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

L'ajout d'un complément qualificatif (_laboratoire de chimie_, _de l'institut X_, etc.) peut changer le choix de l'article. Or le choix de la préposition dépend notamment du type d'article employé : défini ou indéfini.

Article défini : _*dans le* laboratoire_ / *au* laboratoire → Les deux prépositions sont plus ou moins équivalentes, _dans_ insistant toutefois davantage sur le fait que c'est de l'*intérieur* du laboratoire qu'il est question.
Article défini : _*dans un* laboratoire_ / (_*à un* laboratoire_) → Avec un article indéfini, on utilise presque toujours _dans_ et quasiment jamais _à_.
Aucun article : _*en* laboratoire_ → Comme déjà dit plus haut, on précise le type d'environnement, les conditions de travail : _en laboratoire_ par opposition à _dans un bureau_ ou _sur le terrain_ par exemple.
_
Je travaille *au/dans le* laboratoire de chimie *à* l'institut Michelet._ → Il y a un seul laboratoire de chimie dans cet institut.
Mais dans ce cas, je préfère : _Je travaille *au/dans le* laboratoire de chimie *de* l'institut Michelet.
Je travaille *en* laboratoire de chimie à l'institut Michelet._  (pas vraiment faux, mais je ne le dirais pas ainsi)
_Je travaille *dans un* laboratoire de chimie à l'institut Michelet._ → Il y a vraisemblablement plusieurs laboratoires de chimie dans cet institut.


----------



## Gemmenita

Superbe ! Voilà ce que j'appelle une réponse vraiment dépanneuse.
Merci infiniment _Maître Capello_.


----------



## Sept2.0

D'après ce que j'ai compris de ce fil, on peut dire :
Je travaille dans une / en usine, pas dans un bureau. Les conditions de travail sont beaucoup plus difficiles sur mon lieu de travail.
mais :
Je travaille dans une / en usine sidérurgique, pas dans une usine automobile. Les conditions de travail sont beaucoup plus difficiles sur mon lieu de travail.

Pourquoi alors peut-on dire "(Elle travaille comme) infirmière en hôpital psychiatrique"?

_« C’est parce que nous y mettons beaucoup de nous-mêmes que le travail nous expose à la déception »_, poursuit le
sociologue. Exercer le métier de son choix mais dans de mauvaises conditions est un autre motif d’insatisfaction.
Françoise, infirmière en hôpital psychiatrique : _« On nous demande d’améliorer les relations avec le patient, d’être
plus rentable dans le soin, et on supprime des postes. La contradiction est intenable. »_
(Christilla PELLÉ DOUEL, _www.psychologies.com_)


----------



## Bezoard

C'est un peu une nouvelle mode langagière. Je crois qu'il y a une ou quelques décennies, on aurait dit de préférence "infirmière dans un hôpital psychiatrique".
On voit cette inflation récente de "infirmière en" sur le graphique Ngram ci-dessous. 
Google Books Ngram Viewer


----------



## Sept2.0

Ce n'est pas là l'influence des phrases contenant les verbes séjourner et vivre ?

son séjour dans un / en hôpital psychiatrique
vivre dans un / en maison de retraite
vivre dans un / en EHPAD

Voici un autre exemple de ce type :
L’un des pharmaciens avait ainsi trouvé une solution pour remplir les piluliers de personnes âgées EN maison de retraite (Liberation.fr)


----------



## OLN

"de personnes âgées séjournant en maison de retraite" : dans une maison particulière, dans plusieurs maisons de retraite ou dans toutes, comment savoir ? 
 "En" est la solution de facilité pour qui veut être concis et ne s'encombre pas de finesses.


Je dirais aussi plutôt "Françoise est infirmière _dans un _hôpital psychiatrique".
On dit couramment "Elle est ou travaille comme Z (infirmière, secrétaire, médecin, etc.) en X (psychiatrie, pédiatrie, dermatologie, etc.)" plutôt que la formulation plus longue "Elle est Z dans le ou un service de X", mais je ne suis pas certaine cela explique et justifie "en hôpital".

On trouve sur le site de la Poste "Faire garder son courrier / ouvrir un compte _en _bureau de Poste" . La SNCF nous dit depuis quelques années d''"acheter son billet /porter un masque _en_ gare" et "Bienvenue _en_ gare" (pas de Perpignan !). "Renseignez-vous _en_ mairie ou _en _préfécture",  "Veuillez payer/passer _en_ caisse", "payer _en_ carte bancaire" (summum),  "partir _en_ retraite" comme on bat en retraite, etc. 
Que dire de l'inflation récente de la préposition _en_ bonne à tout, qui appauvrit la langue ? Il doit y avoir un mélange d'ignorance et de paresse. 
Quelques réflexion et liens dans l'article À tous ceux qui disent «sur Paris»


----------



## Sept2.0

Une tendance bizarre. Là où moi je vois un système :
travailler dans un laboratoire - un procédé testé en laboratoire, un germe cultivé en laboratoire, une expérience réalisée en labo
travailler dans une prison (comme gardien ou comme agent d'entretien) - mêttre / être en prison (travailler en prison = travailler lorsqu'on est détenu) 
travailler dans un hôpital psychiatrique - séjourner en hôpital psychiatrique
travailler dans une école (comme agent d'entretien) - enseigner / apprendre à l'école
travailler dans une université (comme agent d'entretien) - enseigner / étudier à l'université

les français sont prêts à y mettre fin, à cette règle facile à mémoriser.


----------



## Sept2.0

Pour le mot "usine", les expressions les plus utilisées sont me semble-t-il
travailler dans une usine (comme agent d'entretien) - travailler à l'usine (comme ouvrier) - fabriquer en usine


----------



## Bezoard

Je crains que ce système, s'il est peut-être en partie fondé, ne soit pas très pratique car c'est un système loin d'être.. systématique ! Par exemple _Travailler en usine_ est très fréquent pour les ouvriers.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour _usine_, voir le fil dédié : en usine / dans l'usine / à l'usine.


----------



## Locape

Sept2.0 said:


> Pourquoi alors peut-on dire "(Elle travaille comme) infirmière en hôpital psychiatrique"?


Pour moi, c'est une généralité, un peu comme une spécialisation, comme on dit 'infirmière en milieu scolaire'. Le travail y est assez différent des autres hôpitaux. C'est en tout cas comme ça que je le ressens.


----------



## gouro

Bonjour,
C'est comme le cas :
J'enseigne en primaire, en collège, en lycée, en université.
Je suis professeur en primaire...

Et aussi, dans un, le, au, à l', pourraient convenir 🙂


----------

